

Asiana Airlines Flight 214: A Pilot’s Perspective - stollercyrus
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/transport/2013/07/asiana_airlines_crash_stop_blaming_sfo_s_runways_and_korea_s_pilots_for.single.html

======
rosser
This is on the front page right now.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6012214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6012214)

